# hair algae growing on baby tears



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Have hair algae that is growing on baby tears and causing some die-off. Not sure if its because I added to much of Floursih and Flourish Iron.

Current Photoperiod is 10hrs of 126w of T5HO on a 38G tank. 3 bulbs are Giesemann midday 6000k and one ATI purpleplus

Any idea how to get my carpeting plants winning and the algae lose?


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Also not sure why my water is so cloudy. Been getting better but its always cloudy. Tank is about 2 weeks old. Ammonia and Nitrite are 0. Running an XP1 with 20ppm foam pad, filter floss, aragonite sand, 15 or so bio stars, carbon, filter floss.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

reduce your lightperiod to 8


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Feeding once a day and making sure its all eaten in 3 minutes. Will change the cycle to 8hrs


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

change water first


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

how much percent would you suggest? I did 2 water changes both 20%. I bought a used phyton and it has mold in the old tubing. Could that be causing the cloudy water and nuisance algae?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

20 percent is okey. I thimk your lights is too high. do you have diy co2? if you want to grow carpets plants like hc and glosso u will need pressurize co2 inorder to do well.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

So another WC tomorrow 20% of the volume? Need to worry about mold in old tubing? 

I have pressuirzed C02 thats been running for 4 days via atomizer.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of molds? any pics. I think your problem is too much light not the molds.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

so running the lights 8hrs and a water change should do the trick. I'll try it out


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Over 4wpg of T5 HO is really a ton of light...

I'm no expert on it but I'd say DIY CO2 probably isn't going to cut it unless you grow a lot of surface plants to block out some of that light.

I would also expect your plants' fertilizer requirements to be quite high given that much light. Just something to consider.

EDIT: I see someone's been posting while I've been typing, ignore the bit about DIY CO2 I guess


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

its 3.3 watts per gallon

and I run pressureized co2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Sometimes when dosing Flourish Iron it can cause a precipitate and make the tank look cloudy. Happens to me whenever i dose but it goes away not to long after. Other then that a bacterial bloom since your tank is only two weeks. Give it some time. I am sure there could be another reason but those are my two guesses.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You might put in some Cherry Shrimp if you don't have fish big enough to eat them. I put some in with meat eating plecos and thought that they would be eaten. They are now beating the plecos to food and have cleaned the algae off the sides of the tank and the driftwood.


----------

